# Looking for line projector and angled head pointer



## 4rmless (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find 2 things, these are both for use with scale wargames, so power is not important, but visibility is.

1. A laser line projector, to project a straight line down onto a surface. Ideally about a 2m line onto a surface about 1m away. I swear I've seen these but cannot find them, closest I got was a golf trainer!

2. A laser pointer with either an angled head (projects at 90 degrees to the battery tube) or an extremely short form factor (maybe a single 10180 host?).

Any suggestions hugely appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## lightfooted (Aug 29, 2019)

I found a ton of "Laser levels" on the Lowe's website...how much did you want to spend?

I think you may have to custom build the pointer. Although I did see several with short overall lengths, I would think that they are still longer than you would like.


----------

